# Stinky pooh???



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had Piper on Merrick and Whole Earth canned food for several months now as she didn't seem to eat enough kibble to put on the weight she needed. (I can't leave it out or Mickey will eat it. lol). So I started giving Mickey 1 meal a day of the Whole Earth at the holistic vets recommendation to start him on wet. I really like the Whole Earth, it's made by Merrick (all local sourced, etc. and doesn't have the carrageenan that Merrick does.) The problem now they both have stinky poohs. There poohs smell quite a bit like the food, so I think that's the culprit. Any body else have this happen?


----------

